
Introducing Our Domain Dashboard - mbrevda1
https://www.netlify.com/blog/2016/10/06/introducing-our-domain-dashboard/
======
bobfunk
Netlify CEO here. Super excited to launch this. It's another step towards
making it a 1 click operation to publish directly to a CDN on a custom with
continuous deployment, HTTPS, all the right caching configurations, instant
cache invalidation on new deploys and full support for development
environments, deploy previews, and so on.

NS1 has been an awesome partner in this and we're really excited about being
able to hook the DNS records for peoples custom domains directly into our
advanced traffic director to offer the best possible global performance.

Happy to answer any questions!

